# Wind VS Arrows



## sioux (Mar 3, 2006)

Just wondering, I was out shooting today and at 50 & 60 yards. And all of my arrows were dropping about 8-12 inches. I assume at this distance the wind is just knocking them down?? Any input?

-Sioux


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

possibly but not neccisarily.. are u arrows cut to your draw length cause mine aren't and they drop 3 inches at 10 yards


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

50-60 yards.....the arrows will drop compared to 10-20 yards. It is called gravity!

But also with the poundage you are pulling will determine arrow speed. This will also deal with drop.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I would say my 20 yard pin and 60 yard pina re about a good inch apart.


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm guessing, but since you are from WF, you were shooting outside into the wind we had yesterday. If you were sighted in at 50-60 previously, then yes the wind we had will knock your arrows down. Makes for interesting practice.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

So you are saying that shooting into the wind will drop your arrows faster? What about shooting with the wind. I have never noticed anything but a side wind affect my arrows.


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes there will be some effect. How much really depends on the bow, arrow, and fletching set up you use. Everybody's is different. It takes more energy to go into the wind, so it also robs the arrow of some energy. The longer the distance you shoot, the more drop off you'll see. The reverse is true also when you shoot with the wind. If you practice on those windy days, you'll learn how the arrow will be affected. Makes for some good (and humbling ) practice!


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Very good point have never looked at it that way. HOw strong of wind does it take for you to see a 1" or so drop?


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

For the set up I use, a 10-15 mph breeze is enough to cause that. I always sight in when it's calm then learn what the arrow will do from there. I assumed the drop you are asking about is for 50 to 60 yds.


----------

